# Why golfers get ahead



## Yardstick Golf

That's the title of an interesting article I read on the*Economist*tonight. *The article attributed the pay increase to more schmoozing, but I choose to believe that it is because of the virtues of the game develop character that helps develop better leaders. *What do you think?


----------



## edricwage

I think this topic seems to be very interesting, of course from the title itself.


----------



## kellyvincen

the topic is quite nice and i am completely agree with this fact..actually the overall behaviour of the person depends on which environment he is living and what kind of work he is doing...


----------



## 373

It's really interesting that this old thread would come up today. Perfect timing.

I was working yesterday afternoon in the proshop at the golf course when 3 high school golf teams came to play a match. With our good year round weather, it's hard to imagine these schools were already playing their last matches of the year. 

Two of the schools got out slightly earlier and the kids hung around the shop while they waited for the last school to arrive. I knew one player from the school where my kids went. His brother had worked with me before and I eventually got to know the whole family. Tony introduced me to his team mates and when the other school got there, one of Tony's team mates0 introduced me to his cousin, who was on the other team and to their whole school team.

I'd like to believe golf has had such a positive effect on these young men that it's the reason for their good manners. These were pleasant kids to be with and talk to. When they finished, most of them came in the proshop to say goodbye, the exceptions having been rushed off by parents who waited for them.

In the official USGA Rules of Golf, the etiquette of the game is in the front of the book, before the rules of how to play the game. I'd like to take that to mean being of good character is primary to how we play this game. In the case of these young people, I think it's carried over to their behavior, not to mention I congratulate their parents on how they have raised them.


----------



## mgirgent

I think it's because golf is a hard game. Most people refuse to play. I think athletic people (healthy) have a great chance to succeed. And I think that good golfers and very wise, and creative.


----------



## FearlessGolfer

DennisM said:


> I'd like to take that to mean being of good character is primary to how we play this game. In the case of these young people, I think it's carried over to their behavior, not to mention I congratulate their parents on how they have raised them.


That's very sweet. Agree without a doubt! It's a sincere sport.


----------

